# Litter area and Feeding Area



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Does anyone have an opinion on wether or not the Feeding area and Potty area should be close by when your Hav is not in the Ex-pen?? When we go out we keep Radar in the ex-pen. We leave his water in there if he has already eaten his last meal of the day. I think that it's best that his food and water bowl which are stainless steel and in the raised holders should be away from the potty area. Does anyone think that potty training can be more difficult if the feeding area is too close to the potty area and may force their Hav to go elsewhere. 

Thanks


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I kept the feeding area away from the potty area, the only time they would be nearby, is when I left her in the expen for a few hours to go to the store, then I would normally just put her water in there, occasionally food, but she spilled BOTH of more than one occasion! lol

I think they do want to keep their potty area away from where they eat. I either read that, or was told that....can't remember?

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

We keep the litter box and the food/water bowls in fairly close proximity (5-6 feet) to each other both in and out of the ex pen. It doesn't seem to bother Nico. However, he does not like to poop in his litter box. He will do it if he has to, but while he has no issues whatsoever about peeing in the box, he'd stand outside in a torrential downpour in the pitch black night to poop rather than going in his box.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep!

I've noticed Gucci pees on one side of the yard, and poops on the OTHER. What's funny too, if I know she has to go poop and I take her to the pee side of the yard, she runs (a very funny 'gotta poop') run to the other side of the yard! ound: 

I think its funny how she is so "regimented". She really has a routine and she likes sticking with it.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't like a toilet next to my dining table either. 

When I set up an ex-pen for the dogs, I try to put the food & water near the sleeping area and the potty area as far from those two as possible.


----------

